
We Can Do Better - pensierinmusica
https://pensierinmusica.com/we-can-do-better-c0a5506ae402
======
generalpass
Looking only at a package you receive does not even come close to the
complexity of managing a supply chain of packages.

Shippers the size of Amazon are dealing with a supply chain of packages that
is larger than the majority of businesses. They have likely already considered
that they could ship in a different package, but it costs them less by having
fewer packages to manage.

If every possible size/weight combination requires a different package, then
the amount of packages sitting in warehouse will increase by an enormous
margin.

I would wager that the actual resources consumed by having fewer package sizes
to manage is less than the amount of resources consumed to have a huge variety
of package sizes to manage.

